# FW rumors



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Legion @ Warseer said:


> Just a couple of snippets, IA10 has gone to the printers, they hope to have it up for pre order january , its coming with a slip case like SOV trilogy,( but space for 2 books) slip case is reported to be along the lines of a Inquisitional
> sealed file on the incident.
> The mystery terminator is still in debate, however they are considering releasing it with the space sharks as a character or along the lines of a special unit as IA10 allows a unit of LC armed terminators along the lines of Sevrin Loths command unit. thirdly as a stand alone none chapter specific version.
> 
> ...


I've seen the picture of the Terminator he's talking about, but alas could not find it again. Interesting stuff none the less. Think I may have to buy myself IA9 and IA10.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I've got IA9 (and all the rest) and it's certainly the best Imperial Armour book to date, not only is it actually about a significant event in the 40k timeline but it's much more engaging that the other books.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

You mean this guy Tu_Shan?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

That terminator is very nice looking, But using FW single terminators as a bench mark you would be looking at about £80 for a squad of 5 if they only bring him out as a single.
Upgrade packs would be a far better option.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Yes Upgrade TDA packs would be sweet, just like those Pre-Heresy Armour kits are.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

I heard we get street sharks in the next update. You know, instead of sky, sea, or space sharks.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Yep that's the one GrizBe, rep for sharing that with us.


----------



## cragnes417 (Jul 22, 2010)

wait what terminator armour mk is that? i never seen that model before huh


----------



## OrkByTheGraceOfGork (Jun 9, 2010)

If the IA8 FW Ork Buggy materializes, I'll take 9 of 'em. k:

They're insanely BADASS!


----------



## Gog (May 27, 2009)

OrkByTheGraceOfGork said:


> If the IA8 FW Ork Buggy materializes, I'll take 9 of 'em. k:


I'll second that, as I suspected as much when I first saw the picture, my moneys on the top one being a Warbuggy, the lower one being a Wartrakk, as it would make sense please PLEASE let them do a Scorcha turret for one.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Good to hear IA 10 is well on its way, that means IA 11 is getting closer - I am going to be broke and happy in equal measures when it does come out.

Those ork buggies are very nice, FW really does seem to nail ork models.

FW seem to have worked out quite a good model with its old mk. space marine kits, it's good to hear they seem to actually be thinking about how they can price them to be attractive, this is a good sign for FW.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I think its more likely we will see GW plastics before we get FW buggys and tracks, they are in the core codex and the current models suck ass and mock ups have been seen.
Hopefully they will come along soon for all us speed freakz to play with!


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

cragnes417 said:


> wait what terminator armour mk is that? i never seen that model before huh


Its was in the Imperial Armour 9 book as a picture, its a possible future release for the IA10 book.

I think going by the studs, most people are saying its the terminator version of the MkV Heresy armour.


----------



## Gog (May 27, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> I think its more likely we will see GW plastics before we get FW buggys and tracks, they are in the core codex and the current models suck ass and mock ups have been seen.


You say that, but FW made Kommandos before GW went plastic with the metal ones, I think GW have started to let FW overlay a bit more
As some things are better done by FW as they lend themselves to resin as a material better than plastic, sumit like a Warbuggy would be hard to make "right" as a GW plastic kit as unlike alot ot the tanks and vehicals in 40k ork stuff dosn't have many flat edges, and when GW do make plastic ork vehicals we end up with crap like the battle wagon, a horrable compramise between flat parts and detail.

If GW do make the new warbuggy you can bet it will be dissapointing lol


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Anyway, to move away from Orks...

I'm looking forward to seeing some new characters - in particular the Fire Hawks, Space Sharks, Executioners Chaplain, and a new Carab Culln.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Gog said:


> As some things are better done by FW as they lend themselves to resin as a material better than plastic, sumit like a Warbuggy would be hard to make "right" as a GW plastic kit as unlike alot ot the tanks and vehicals in 40k ork stuff dosn't have many flat edges, and when GW do make plastic ork vehicals we end up with crap like the battle wagon, a horrable compramise between flat parts and detail.
> lol


Yeah the Battlewaggon does kinda suck, however not all plastic Ork kits do, take the truck for example, it looks freaking awesome compared to the old one and is loaded with detail, with there being next to no "flat" surfaces in the kit at all.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Those Ork Buggies are a similar concept to the Venators so I see them been made.

I would love to see more Chapter specific Shoulder Pad sets to come from the IA9/10 series..suit me to a tee.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Vaz said:


> Anyway, to move away from Orks...
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing some new characters - in particular the Fire Hawks, Space Sharks, Executioners Chaplain, and a new Carab Culln.


Considering how much Space Sharks are mentioned as being incredibly savage in IA9 I'm going to be disappointed if they just have Furious Charge or something, they better be something wonderful with all the promotion they've gotten from a book they're not even in!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Gog said:


> You say that, but FW made Kommandos before GW went plastic with the metal ones, I think GW have started to let FW overlay a bit more
> As some things are better done by FW as they lend themselves to resin as a material better than plastic, sumit like a Warbuggy would be hard to make "right" as a GW plastic kit as unlike alot ot the tanks and vehicals in 40k ork stuff dosn't have many flat edges, and when GW do make plastic ork vehicals we end up with crap like the battle wagon, a horrable compramise between flat parts and detail.
> 
> If GW do make the new warbuggy you can bet it will be dissapointing lol


FW dont make Ork Kommandos they make a conversion pack for the GW plastic ork boyz, almost all FW stuff is a conversion kit for a GW plastic kit, so if the buggy designs are genuine i would guess the base model will be GW plastic and FW will pimp them in the same way they have done with everything else.


----------



## Mr.Juggernaught (Nov 16, 2010)

some new chaos terminators would be awesome and i like his half tactical marine/normal helmet cross terminator helmet. I think it would be nice for some non-world eaters khorne upgrade set for terminators. Or mabey even a 40k lord on Juggernaut with retinue choices.


----------



## Gog (May 27, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> almost all FW stuff is a conversion kit for a GW plastic kit


That is quite wrong, 2 thirds of Forgworlds 40k kits are uniqe kits or upgrades for FW only models, to a measly third of thair kits that require a GW kit.

I agree they do alot of upgrades, and wouldnt mind it being an upgrade to a GW kit, but if GW did the kit thair wouldnt be any upgrades it needed as if GW made a Warbuggy Kit for the £20 it would probably cost and didnt give you the Trakk wheels or the rokkit launcher you would be pretty pissed,

but all that aside we will see, as this is all just hearsay and knowing GW we will have to wait till 6th ed for Warbuggys that arnt driven by midget freak orks


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

That blurry photo of a Terminator certainly promises a new looking kit, but it could be a stumbling block if it's going to be £50 or so per squad. 

Still, can't fault it's design; looks really nice


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Gog said:


> That is quite wrong, 2 thirds of Forgworlds 40k kits are uniqe kits or upgrades for FW only models, to a measly third of thair kits that require a GW kit.


I have counted and its closer to 3 fifths


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

the concept of spending near 50 quid on a book just sounds stupid to me,il maybe get a few minis though


----------



## Gog (May 27, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> I have counted and its closer to 3 fifths


we are both sad gits lol, I did indeed count aswell, the diffrence in number is probably due to me counting things such as the Chaos dred arms as only really working with chaos dreds from FW, and the upgrades that only fit FW kits lol


----------

